# My Summit Treestand Mods



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

I no alot of this has been done before but thought i would show some mods im doing to my summit bushmaster treestand. Its a few years old now so its getting a new paint job. Any Ideas on camo paint job??? 

Heres the new back strap setup. 

I seen alot using molle straps but wanted to try something different. I had a few camo fanny packs laying around. Same ones as walmart sells for 5 bucks a piece. I took three of them and zip tied them to the stand to make a harness for carrying. I put stand on tighten bottom one and the cross the top two. Also you can store items in the packs them selfs. With the quick buckles it keeps seat from having to be removed. What a differance over the summit straps. I also use two more of them on the arm rests has storage bags. Just zip tied them on to the arms. So for about 25 bucks i got a crap load of storage space and a good harness. Ill post final pics when fully finished.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

This video may give you some additional ideas. Great job on your mods!


----------



## the engineer (Oct 3, 2006)

get some limbsaver treestand silencing spray and it'll keep the aluminum from pinging so bad if you bump it with something. spray on bedliner works good, too. if you have a chance, fill any hollow spaces with expanding foam. after i sound deadened mine, i painted it with grey primer and flat brown camo paint to more closely resemble pine tree bark. that olive drab paint is ok, but doesnt look like any tree i climb.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Got camo Done today. Did a base khaki and made some stencils on computer. Think it came out pretty good


----------



## Kosmo1111 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice camo.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just wrapped my entire stand with camo duct tape. Made it a little more quiet at the same time.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Duct tape I did originally. It faded away in less than a year. Also was a pain to get back off. Good luck with that


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Paint job looks sweet! I haven't done anything to my Titan but reading posts like these makes me want to put some better back pack straps on it and possibly paint it...


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kosmo1111 said:


> Nice camo.


X2, that camo looks sharp.


----------



## andy k (Sep 12, 2008)

Summit makes upgrade straps that are a huge improvement over the bs straps that come stock.


----------



## Zinger ll (Jul 20, 2009)

i spray all my stands with bed liner paint, its tough and is non-slip


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

Take a look at the Hazmore replacement seats. There a cargo net design, very comfortable, and extremely quiet. I hunted out of mine yesterday for the first time after replacing the seat. The old one gets in the way and to me is too bulky and noisy.


----------



## rxgac (Aug 24, 2010)

So when you guys repaint these, are you sandblasting the old paint off or otherwise prepping the surface? My son got a Viper last year and the original paint job is chipping off in several places. I'm guessing poor factory QA on the prep. Concerned that if the original paint isn't tight, then its pointless. thanks


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

I just knocked any loose paint of with scraper. Then scuffed it. If u have access to a sand blaster I'd use it and strip it down good.


----------



## stringunnr (Sep 2, 2012)

ribsyj said:


> Got camo Done today. Did a base khaki and made some stencils on computer. Think it came out pretty good
> 
> View attachment 1469403
> View attachment 1469404


Looks awesome


----------



## tramp775 (Nov 3, 2012)

Very nice camo. Set it up in a tree and post some more pic's


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

waiting4fall said:


> This video may give you some additional ideas. Great job on your mods!


I really like the pipe insulator idea for the back rest. The back cushion, at times, is just a pain and in my way while climbing.


----------



## Carlinwthomasjr (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## CSM (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome job, looks great


----------

